# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Ενα δοκιμασμενο κυκλωμα PLL

## kostas30

Ενα δοκιμασμενο κυκλωμα pll

----------


## savnik

> ENA ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ PLL



Δηλαδή CDM

----------


## FMTRIKALA

φιλε Κωστα το U893 σε ποιο καταστημα το βρηκες????

----------


## kostas30

Ναι το κυκλωμα ταιριαζει με του cdm  aλλα καμια σχεση το αποτελεσμα 
 φιλε μου πριν αρκετο καιρο στον τριδιμα .

----------


## savnik

> Ναι το κυκλωμα ταιριαζει με του cdm  aλλα καμια σχεση το αποτελεσμα 
>  φιλε μου πριν αρκετο καιρο στον τριδιμα .



Tο BCD_Counter.GIF και το VCO_86-110.GIF ειναι ακριβώς ολόιδια

----------


## Killo_Watt

Σε εμένα είναι διαφορετικά

----------


## savnik

> Σε εμένα είναι διαφορετικά



με του CDM

----------


## _ab

Τυπωμενο δεν υπαρχει????

----------


## Killo_Watt

Νόμιζα ότι εννοούσες ότι έχει βάλει την ίδια φωτογραφία. Με του cmd δεν το συνέκρινα.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

Τυπωμενο υπαρχει???????????????????????

----------


## kostas30

το τυπωμενο το ειχα φτιαξει με το eagle pcb αλλα σε ενα format ξεχασα να το σωσω και παει. τα φιλμ καπου τα εχω αν δε τα εχω πεταξει.

----------


## savnik

> το τυπωμενο το ειχα φτιαξει με το eagle pcb αλλα σε ενα format ξεχασα να το σωσω και παει. τα φιλμ καπου τα εχω αν δε τα εχω πεταξει.



Για καντα ενα scan και βαλτα

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά η πλακέτα...  :Wink:  
Για να την δείτε όμως,  κατεβάζεται αυτό (1,3mb)

----------

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από kostas30
> 
> Ναι το κυκλωμα ταιριαζει με του cdm  aλλα καμια σχεση το αποτελεσμα 
>  φιλε μου πριν αρκετο καιρο στον τριδιμα .
> 
> 
> 
> Tο BCD_Counter.GIF και το VCO_86-110.GIF ειναι ακριβώς ολόιδια



Σωστο! Και αφου το RF μερος ειναι ΟΛΟΪΔΙΟ τα αποτελεσματα σε "βρωμες" ειναι σιγουρα ιδια! Βεβαια θα εχει λιγο καλυτερη διαμορφωση αφου τουλαχιστον εχει ενα τελεστικο απομονωσης που (επιτελους) βαζει και προεμφαση σε μονο διαμορφωση!!! Αρα τουλαχιστον απο διαμορφωτικης πλευρας ειναι καλυτερο... Σε Spurious και αρμονικες... ιδιο πραγμα   :Laughing:  
Ασε που στην εξοδο του ισως ειναι και λιγο χειροτερο...

----------


## savnik

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από savnik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από kostas30
> ...



Εχει μια διαφορα στον εκπομπο του 2Ν4427.Εχει μια αντισταση 220Ω και σε σειρα ενα τριμερ 220Ω , το οποιο συνεπαγεται οτι στην εξοδο θα βγαζει ελαχιστη ισχυ

----------


## savnik

> Παιδιά η πλακέτα...  
> Για να την δείτε όμως,  κατεβάζεται αυτό (1,3mb)



καλη η πλακετα , δυο οψεων και με τα υλικα , μιας και το Sprint Layout ειναι απο τα προγραμματα που χρησιμοποιω , οπως και το Pcb Wizard.
(και τα δυο εχουν πολυ καλο και φιλικο περιβαλλον)

----------


## FMTRIKALA

Καλημερα.αν δεν κανω λαθος το συγκεκριμενο pll μοιαζει μα αυτο του cdm.μηπως εχεις και τα εξαρτηματα.δλδ πια ειναι...

----------


## savnik

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ PLL ΜΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥ CDM.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΑ.ΔΛΔ ΠΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ...



μα τα γραφει πανω στα σχεδια

----------


## _ab

Γρηγορη....Και πως το τυπωνουμε που ειναι στα γερμανικα και δεν καταλαβαινω γρι?????

----------


## savnik

> Γρηγορη....Και πως το τυπωνουμε που ειναι στα γερμανικα και δεν καταλαβαινω γρι?????



βαλε αυτο το αρχειο στον ιδιο φακελο για να γινουν αγγλικα

----------


## _ab

Ax!!!Mπραβο μας εσωσες!!!!!Και κατι τελευταιο(βεβαια δεν το εψαξα)πως τυπωνο πρωτα το ενα layer και πως τυπωνω επειτα το αλλο????

----------


## moutoulos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από _ab
> 
> Γρηγορη....Και πως το τυπωνουμε που ειναι στα γερμανικα και δεν καταλαβαινω γρι?????
> 
> 
> 
> βαλε αυτο το αρχειο στον ιδιο φακελο για να γινουν αγγλικα




 \ :Very Happy: /  \ :Very Happy: /  \ :Very Happy: /  \ :Very Happy: /   :OK:

----------


## savnik

> Ax!!!Mπραβο μας εσωσες!!!!!Και κατι τελευταιο(βεβαια δεν το εψαξα)πως τυπωνο πρωτα το ενα layer και πως τυπωνω επειτα το αλλο????



File>Print και επανω αριστερα γραφει layer , τσεκαρεις μονο το C2 για το πανω μερος της πλακετας , C1 για το κατω μερος  και S2 για τα υλικα.

----------


## _ab

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Eυχαριστω!!!!!!!!

----------


## kostas30

καλα μπορειτε να μου πειτε γιατι εφαγα 5 μερες να σχεδιασω την πλακετα   :Head:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Head:  ενω υπηρχε, τα σχεδια μου τα εδωσε καποιος φιλος  αλλα δεν ειχε βρει pcb   :Head:   :Head:   :Brick wall:  εγω το εφτιαξα σε μονης οψης  το pll μονο του δουλεψε αρκετα καλα το προβλημα ειναι οταν του εβαζα ενα λινεαρ το cdm αντε γεια  μετα  το προσαρμοσα σε ενα αλλο λινεαρακι  με ενα 2sc1946a και δουλεψε καλα.

----------


## vagos

Παιδιά αν καποιος αποφασίση να φτιάξει την πλακέτα θα ηθελα και εγω μία θα πληρωσω για τα υλικα και τον κοπο

----------


## _ab

Κωστα δεν δημοσιευεις και την μονης οψης????Πιο ευκολα πιστευω ειναι κατασκευαστικα.......  :Confused:

----------


## FMTRIKALA

μηπως ειναι ευκολο να κατεβει η πλακετα του pll σε μια οψη??????????????????

----------


## nitako

> μηπως ειναι ευκολο να κατεβει η πλακετα του pll σε μια οψη??????????????????



Θα με ενδιέφερε και μένα..

----------


## panoslive

Θα ηθελα να προσθεσω για τον φιλο το kostas30 οτι το pll το εχω κατασκευασει εγω και δουλευει τελεια σε ενα μηχανημα της DB τα σχεδια τα εχω ανεβασει καποια φορα και τα διεγραψα ειναι βεβαια ενα κομματι απο τον δεληγιαννη αλλα καμια σχεση το αποτελεσμα παραθετω και το τυπωμενο απο στο sprinLayout. 
Υπαρχει καποιο λαθος επιτηδες στα τυπωμενα και δεν δουλευει το pll

----------


## tsounakas

Καλησπερα.......Εχω παρει 2 απο CDM και μου παιζουν αρκετα καλα....
Υπαρχει σχεδιο και τυπομενο για να το κατασκευασω και γω???
Ενα προβλιμα που εχω δει ειναι οτι ο κανω παρεμβολες πανω απο 3 μεγακικλα.....Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να το διορθωσω??
Ευχαριστω Βασιλης Κρητη....

----------


## FMTRIKALA

καλημερα σε ολους.θελω να ρωτησω το pll του cdm  ο prescller που φορα ειναι το U893 η καποιον αλλον?????????

----------


## amiga

ο CDM κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι έκανε μικροαλλαγές στην πλακέτα του που δεν μπορείς να τις δείς απο φωτογραφίες!
μια απ αυτές είναι ο prescaler. Αρχικά κατα το 85-86 έβαζε έναν CAxxx , μετά το γύρισε με έναν άλλο που δεν θυμάμαι και τελευταία έβαζε τον U893 ή αντίστοιχο.
Τώρα τον άλλαξε και αυτόν και βάζει έναν MCxxx σε SMD κάτω απ την πλακέτα (γράφω χχχ γιατι δεν θυμάμαι απ έξω το νούμερο! αν κάποιος θέλει να δω).

----------


## amiga

tsounakas σχέδιο είχα βάλει εδώ : http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/download.php?id=839
και εδώ : http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/download.php?id=838
έχω και pcb αλλά που να το βρώ τώρα.... αυτά τα φτιαχνα μια φορά και έναν καιρο! και δεν το χα ποτέ σε η/υ αλλά σε διαφάνεια. 
εεεε φτιάξε ένα μόνος σου!

----------


## tsounakas

οκ να σαι καλα φιλε amiga....
Βασικα το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι γιατι εφοσον λοκαρει το πλλ σε μια συχνοτητα χ να εχω μεγαλη απο 3 μαγακικλα εκπομπη???
Υπαρχει τροπος να το φτιαξω??

----------


## amiga

αν έχεις και λινεαρ στην έξοδο μπορεί να αυτοταλαντώνει αυτο. αν στο κάνει και μόνο του το πλλ τότε ή παίξε λίγο με τα φίλτρα που έχει στην έξοδο ή πρόσθεσε και ένα ακόμα απ αυτά που έχουν δημοσιευτεί στο site.
είχα και εγώ pll του cdm , έκανε μεν παρεμβολές σε διάφορες συχνότητες αλλά όχι και τρομερά δυνατές

----------


## fm355

Το RF ΣΧΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ?
 ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ AUDIO VCO ?

----------


## fm355

ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ??????

----------


## electron

Μετά από 11 χρόνια μην ζητάς και πολλά.

----------

